# Repair help needed - "police type 1101 + stun gun flashlight"



## skusam

Hi guys, got this flashlight





but in three pieces...

look at this:






question is how to solder it together? Is there someone with working light willing to show me it's insides? Thanks


----------



## skusam

Come on, nobody knows how should it look inside?


----------



## nein166

Heres my guess the small black chip is the rectifier
It takes the wall voltage AC and converts it to DC
in the second picture I think its a tailcap and the one red wire is coming off the ac jack
solder that to one of the ~ on the rectifier (either makes no difference)
solder the red resistor to the other ~ and its red wire to the AC jack post

Can't see the rest of your wires from the pictures maybe the green+grey go to the other connection in the tailcap


----------



## jdl6mm

nein166 said:


> Heres my guess the small black chip is the rectifier
> It takes the wall voltage AC and converts it to DC
> in the second picture I think its a tailcap and the one red wire is coming off the ac jack
> solder that to one of the ~ on the rectifier (either makes no difference)
> solder the red resistor to the other ~ and its red wire to the AC jack post
> 
> Can't see the rest of your wires from the pictures maybe the green+grey go to the other connection in the tailcap



Can you match the broken solder joints at all. I've done that before and it's helped me several times. Each break is almost like a fingerprint and should only match one other matching solder break. You may have to use magnifying glasses or loupes but this can and has worked for me.


----------



## Klintiam

Have you had any luck? I have had the unfortunate luck of breaking mine as well. My flashlight has a small circuitboard on the circuitboard there's a red and white on one side which means the other side has to be the same. The circuitboard has two other soldering points that appear to have had a wire attached. I have used common sense to find most of the connections . But am left with three wires the red green and yellow .
Any help would be great.


----------



## PartyPete

I'll have to subscribe to this one. Mrs. Pete picked up one of these as an impulse buy recently....and so far she hasn't used the stun part on me yet. [emoji106]


----------



## [email protected]

Did you manage to get this fixed?


----------



## Kevin Payne

skusam said:


> Come on, nobody knows how should it look inside?


----------



## Kevin Payne

[email protected] said:


> Did you manage to get this fixed?


 I have a photo of the wiring that shows the connections that are missing in your picture of the charging input with the capacitor, etc. It shows the connections exactly where yours are broken. But I don't know how to upload it to here.


----------



## Bert4420

Hi if u have the diagram can u please email it to me [email protected] put taser in subject so I can search for it.thank you


----------



## Lexel

2 options

the ac needs to be soldered on both red wires one directly to ~ of the circuit the other with the capacitor in series to the ~
unfortunislly one ~ is ripped of the IC you should see it on some wire
it is impossible to say where the other 2 wires have to be soldered, maybe a car charger input or just a charge indicator LED?

Put the light together, just ignore the broken stuff
charge the battery with a 5$ Lithium battery charger


----------



## PartyPete

Well, my wife's is still working after all this time...and I learned the hard way.

We were having some quality flashlight nerd time on Halloween. My friend was showing us some of his lights. His wife proceeds to show us a taser she just bought. So then my wife chimes in...how about a flashlight and taser?

She pulls her out of her purse, turns on the light and then uses the taser a few times. So then she says "Its even got a safety to turn the taser off!" 

My wife presses it against my arm and then goes on to zap me, thinking she actually turned it off. Nope, she didnt.

It felt like I stuck my finger in an electrical socket. I probably jumped a good 3 feet out of my chair. Left a nice circular bite mark looking burn as well.

So yeah, this thing does work and it's not very pleasant.


----------



## alte2

Kevin Payne said:


> I have a photo of the wiring that shows the connections that are missing in your picture of the charging input with the capacitor, etc. It shows the connections exactly where yours are broken. But I don't know how to upload it to here.



can u send me the picture please [email protected] many thanks already


----------



## smackay30

*Re: Repair help needed -as 316 leopard by s&d cutler company stun gun flashlight"*

I was given this and they said it needs a new battery. Once I opened it up it looks like two wires are not connected to anything. Can’t find a manual or website for the flashlight/stun gun.


----------



## lunas

*Re: Repair help needed -as 316 leopard by s&d cutler company stun gun flashlight"*

needs a new rectifier too https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/comchip-technology/DB107S-G/641-1674-5-ND/5147311
you will never get a good connection on what is left of the 4th leg on that chip. 

here is a similar setup with most of what you need shown https://imgur.com/a/pTDw1#0


----------

